

How can i setup my own SlinkSet site? - Cli23Force

Posterous aquired Slinkset back in 2009, in may 2011 the Slinkset service was shut slinkset.com is no longer available. No infos, no alternatives for creating my own "reddit-feature-like" page?<p>Or does someone know?<p>On a sidenote:
I found out that post @ reddit are banned from indexing(without any notice or warning), especially regarding topics of clean energy and fossil fuels. Plus there seems to be alot of sockpuppeting going around too which organize to downvote certain submissions.<p>Anyway i would liek to setup now my own I-Like-Link(with small data) webpage to follow the industrial revolution 2.0.<p>Thanks.
======
kylelibra
Pligg is an open source version of digg: <http://pligg.com/>

HackerNews runs on ARC Forum: <http://arclanguage.org/forum>

Reddit is open source: <https://github.com/reddit/reddit/wiki>

~~~
Cli23Force
Hej thanks, will check these out!

------
Cli23Force
Presentation of Slinkset

[http://www.slideshare.net/netcrit/slinkset-blank-social-
news...](http://www.slideshare.net/netcrit/slinkset-blank-social-news-builder)

